# road tax for a 3 litre vehicle



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anybody tax a 3 litre 4 x 4 vehicle in cyprus and if so how much is the road tax for a year at present, I know this is changing.

many thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Does anybody tax a 3 litre 4 x 4 vehicle in cyprus and if so how much is the road tax for a year at present, I know this is changing.
> 
> many thanks


If I read correct the roed tax if car is registered in Cyprus before 01.01.2014 is 
€ 0.19649 per cc

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anything over 2.6 litres is €0.19649 per cc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Does anybody tax a 3 litre 4 x 4 vehicle in cyprus and if so how much is the road tax for a year at present, I know this is changing.
> 
> many thanks


It means that the tax this year is about 590 euro and if registered next year about 2400 euro

But the most expensive next year will be the registration fee if EU don't stop them

Anders


----------

